# Trip To The Breeder (got photos to work)



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

On our search for our first dog, yesterday, we went to Vicki Fierheller here in Ontario to see her adorable pups. We got to meet some of her dogs and the two little guys. She was so nice and the dogs were so friendly. We got to meet the little guy's mom, grandfather and great-grandfather! The little boys are 7 weeks old now. It was great and her dogs are beautiful and so much fun.


----------



## <3Mia (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh my they are sooo cute! Miss that little puppy stage. Our Mia is 5 months, they grow so fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how cute!! Is that momma in the pic on the left? She's really cute too!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Gee-These Babies Are Just Adoreable!*
*Are You Getting One Of Them? Id Look No Where else. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cute. :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

How fun! I miss the puppy stage though I am grateful for the comfort of our daily routine now that Bella is a big girl!


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

They are adorable!!!! Congrats on picking one 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks everybody! He is so cute and we are looking forward to raising him if it all works out, we just need to see about some of our allergies that acted up a little. And yes, that is his mom on the left, she is very cute!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, so cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hope that everything works out as far as the allergies are concerned since those two pups really are adorable. When I see pictures like that, I really get "Puppy Fever"


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sooo precious! I would love to meet Vicki and her dogs. She didn't have any available when I was looking and got Lola. Those babies are adorable. I hope it all works out ok for you. I understand the allergy issue. I am very allergic to cats and to other dogs that shed. I was absolutely perfect with my bichon, could put my face right in her coat. I suspect a very very slight irritation with Maltese, but not enough to be any problem whatsoever. Do remember that you could be allergic to the shampoo/conditioner or anything else she has in the house.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So exciting. The pups are too cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats on the strength to only pick one ♥ .We intended on picking only one but came home with two!


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

They look happy and playful! My Elly was such a loner back then


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Heart throbs!
Run, fast if you are don't want puppy fever!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They are really cute!!!! Puppy Fever  
I never have heard of Vicki Fierheller.


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone on the compliments! We are so excited


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

sooo adorable!!!


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you! We have looked into everything and decided we are going to purchase the puppy! We are so excited, he doesn't come home for a while but anyways were so happy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Vicki is a wonderful breeder! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Precious pictures! :wub:


----------

